# Perfect Fit



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Chester’s an indoor/outdoor cat but he doesn't leave our patio. He lies in the weirdest spots. Here is Chester laying in this flower box :?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

He looks pretty comfortable in there but you might want to do something about the colour. I can tell by the look on Chester's face that he would definitely prefer a blue box...perhaps with white pinstripes down the side


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

He looks very comfortable!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

that flower box was made just for him! very cute


----------



## pets4me (Mar 11, 2003)

Cute Kitty!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Sadly the previous owners bought my cat a bright pink carrying case which he loves. But he's a boy - I'm afraid it's giving him a complex. I feel I have to let him kill stuff to be more of a man. 

I'll have to get a pic of him in it - he's WAY too big for it...


----------



## Flow007 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, perfect fit is right. A little snug, and it looks like he's overflowing over the side :lol: but he looks cozy. He's so cute!


----------

